

Show HN: CloudXLS – Painless Excel reports and exports - sebilasse
https://cloudxls.com

======
sebilasse
Happy to answer any questions. The idea originated from a client project where
we replaced a legacy rails app with a 20mbyte Excel report that was updated
with a script every x hours. Since then I can't get enough of Excel.

